

Britain's most influential Twitter users revealed - marklittlewood
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/twitter/6832287/Most-influential-British-Twitter-users-revealed.html

======
electromagnetic
Of this list only 2 'british' users actually have any influence whatsoever;
Stephen Fry and Sarah Brown as they're the only two on there that have managed
to consistently draw peoples attention to _anything_ except themselves. (I'm
not counting Pete Cashmore here as arguably his twitter account is just a
Mashable's feed)

Why 'influence' is being regarded as a synonym for 'popularity' I have no
fucking clue, it just shows the continuing degradation of the telegraph that
they can't even check a thesaurus any more (not that anyone needs it for two
words with distinct meanings that are known to any capable infant).

If we're talking popularity then the most 'influential' thing in the world is
the Premier League, watched by billions _weekly_. How many lives the Premier
League has affected in any way besides a form of entertainment is marginal
compared to its popularity.

------
motters
On reviewing the list I don't think I'd be interested in following any of
these twitterers (or should that be tweeters?). Someone should probably
compile a list of top hackers on Twitter.

~~~
notauser
Focused twitter lists are great for free marketing by the way.

<http://theplanis.com/pmotscores/> brings in 26% of my new visitors, all from
a highly targeted vertical, with fantastic conversion rates.

------
marklittlewood
More proof of the McDonaldsisation of content.

